# Current WNBA CBA putting choke hold on players and league?



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

http://slamonline.com/online/2007/07/the-state-of-the-wnba-cba/

Take a read and feel free to comment. I learned quite a bit about the league when I read this.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Interesting read. The Comets might fare the worst due to the CBA with the comments that Tina made regarding the money situation.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

How true, but perhaps the Comets can finally get its guard situation resolved. It is mind boggling that after 11 years nobody is making over $100,000, and it is more boggling about the endorsment rules. With this current CBA, no player can made a decent living - or perhaps the living they should be making. With endorsements a player would bring in more money, and perhaps Tina Thompson wouldn't be thinking about just playing overseas. Talk about shooting someone in the foot.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

I completely agree on the endorsement side of things but I do understand the player max not passing $100,000 yet. When you look at other leagues at a similar level to the WNBA (league size, season length, TV ratings, etc) their salaries are not even close to the WNBA level even now. NLL tops out in the 22-25,000 per year range; MLL is similar; AFL has taken off lately but it's a longer season than WNBA is. Salaries will come and honestly making 50-60,000 for a 3 month season is far from terrible, especially when you can play the other 9 months in leagues around the world to make it a full time job.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

I wonder what the WNBA players believe their salaries should be? Maybe they were under the impression of making enough to not go overseas to play. That said, not every player makes $94,000. Some make anywhere from $30,000 to $50,000. $30,000 isn't a lot. 
Still, year round endorsements for players probably would make this discussion mute. Endorsements also make the league more visible.


----------

